# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Your top 5 lucid accomplishments ?

## Nightwalker

What are the top 5 coolest things you have accomplished in your lucid experiences?

In order of preference mine are

5. Flying (not great at it) :Sad: 
4. Fighting numerous people matrix style.
3. Picking up and throwing a car with my mind
2. Throwing fireballs from my hand.(so cool and something i find easy to do) 
1. Finally managing to summon this girl i really like and well you know the rest....

Whats your top 5?

----------


## mfratt

I only have three, but
1. Flying. I was actually very good at it for a first timer. I was flying around Superman style, and was actually flying so fast at one point (picture the scene from the Matrix where Neo is racing to save Trinity while she is falling) that the dream began to fade around me. I slowed down to recover it.
2. Exploring mirrors in detail, including studying my reflection and crossing to the other side.
3. Changing the appearance of my own dream body.

----------


## punkstar

mine are in no particular order...  just some cool stuff ive done

*fly- im great at flying.  never had a dream where i couldnt fly good.  =]
*breathe underwater
*fly underwater (i was flying in and out of the water and air.  it was really cool.  haha
*use focus time like RED STEEL. (to shoot people.  like things froze and everything. that whole deal)
*shoot someone with my hands shaped into a gun. =]  thats harder than u think..
*rode a dirtbike.=D  but it went really really fast and i was like ramping really high off everything

----------


## apfire26

There are tons of things I still want to do. These are things I've done but I can't do them always.

#1: Fly. It took me a while to learn. Somtimes I can do it perfect, other times I can't controll it at all and I get pissed.

#2: Make certain people appear. I've gotten fairly good at this. But its the same as flying, sometimes it works perfect, other times the person is deformed or disapears or doesn't appear at all.

#3: Doing RCs while lucid. I know it sounds simple, but this is new to me. Since joining this site I've learned a lot. I'd never really done RCs before and now I'm having a lot of fun doing the different techniques others share. 

I've done tons of other things that are cool to me, but I could ramble on for a long time and I'm getting tired. I'm going to bed, lucidity awaits me. I hope.  ::D:

----------


## Chase P.

I thoought theese were pretty good.

1.Flew... was pretty easy for me.
2.Scaled a giant pillow on an alien ship...Really fun if you ever get the chance
3.Created a grass covered moon with the Taj Mahal on it...looked great!!!
4.Caught a building on fire with my mind.
5.Detonated a nuclear device...I was bored.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Let's see....

1) Becoming Lucid (does that count?)

2) Kissing Naruto Uzumaki  ::D:  (The 16 year old, not the 13 year old!!!)

3) Flying (I can't seen to fly forward just yet...)

4) Seeing my Late Great Aunt

5) Talking to my supposed DG

----------


## AlexLou

*Reading!!!!!*

And I don't know, some other stuff:
Perfecting waking up.

Highly detailed and accurate surroundings.

Ignoring the things that pretend to kill me during SP!

Changing scenes so that I am where I want to be.

----------


## mastergamerx

hmm

flying
summoning stuff (30&#37; chance it works)
teleporting to new places
changing someones face
meeting my dream guide

----------


## Kadal

I tend to have a great deal of control during my LDs, but here's my list of top 5 favourite things to do;

5. Talk to the DCs. They often have very interesting things to say!

4. Fly. It has always come very easily to me, and I enjoy it immensely. 

3. Change my physical appearance drastically, like growing wings (very fun!) or turning into an animal.

2. Stop time. Can be tricky, as there are usual a few DCs who ignore you. The trick is to just ignore what they're doing until they stop. For example, if you're fighting them and then stop time, and they continue to attack you, just tell them that they can't do that because time has been stopped. They generally go "Oh," and freeze.  ::D: 

1. Find a good-looking guy and, well . . .  :wink2:

----------


## mr_mower

My 5 in no particular order

Sex (done already, but i wanna do it again)
Flying
Driving (come close to doing)
Eating
Teleporting

----------


## RockNRoller123

Mine are crappy. Haha.

♪ Exploring the environment.
♪ Making completely conscious decisions.
♪ Jumping two feet higher than I can in real life.
♪ Actually remembering to look at my hands.
♪ Turning the lights off.

----------


## RunflaCruiser

1 fly and crash through a building on purpose.
2 eat something not edible (a dirty greasy rag)
3 bj in front of a mirror.
4 emotions got super strong and felt like i turned into the hulk.
5 fly super fast

----------


## ray

hmmmm...

1.speaking to my dg
2.going to neptune and living there for a couple years
3.sprouting awesome wings and flying
4.visiting heaven/hell
5.shape shifting into anything i want
 ::banana::

----------


## Flame_Ace

1. Became lucid.  ::D: 

2. Almost made a weapon appear in my hand.

3. Drove a car/truck. (I'm pretty sure it was a truck....)

If I had two more I would list them.  :Sad:  lol

----------


## Zilverw0lf

1.Fly
2.Get my dearest girl to my house =)
3.Explore go outside meet DCs
4.Shred on my guitar
5.Try summon people

----------


## FortressForever

In no particular order

1. flying
2. walking through solid objects
3. changing the weather
4. amazing martial arts fights
5. one time i had an intense light saber battle against two jedi

----------


## orofein

1. finding my dream guide
2. Flying
3. sexual relations with a few girls i know
4. Make a gang of mutant monsters completely disappear 
5. shot someone with my finger...

----------


## Afterglow

Probably not my favourite to least favourite, but definitely my top 5..
1. Fly properly, it was superman style and very fast, and I flew really close to the water (it was when i was doing the task of the month for this month  :wink2:  )
2. Change my location (That was really fun to do)
3. Move through a solid physical object
4. Summon a person to my location
5. Successfully waking myself up from a nightmare





> 3) Flying (I can't seen to fly forward just yet...)



lol how were you flying? backwards?

----------


## Marvo

1: Flying with complete control
2: Walking through solid objects
3: Getting hit by a car going really fast
4: Uncontrolled teleportation
5: Yelling extreme loud. It's actually difficult to get yourself to do that  :Sad:

----------


## TristaKC

> What are the top 5 coolest things you have accomplished in your lucid experiences?
> 
> In order of preference mine are
> 
> 5. Flying (not great at it)
> 4. Fighting numerous people matrix style.
> 3. Picking up and throwing a car with my mind
> 2. Throwing fireballs from my hand.(so cool and something i find easy to do) 
> 1. Finally managing to summon this girl i really like and well you know the rest....
> ...




1.going to the "other side" -happend only once
2.flying
3.lucid sex and waking up with RL sensations
4.walking around "outside by body" and then looking at my sleeping body (scary dont want to do it again)
5. I May have talked to my spirit guide

----------


## TristaKC

> hmmmm...
> 
> 1.speaking to my dg
> 2.going to neptune and living there for a couple years
> 3.sprouting awesome wings and flying
> 4.visiting heaven/hell
> 5.shape shifting into anything i want




wow you have had some awsoume experiences..can you tell me what it was like to visit heaven..i had one where i visited the other side and am wondering what your experience was like

----------


## supreme

*I flew to the moon! Never wanted to go further!

I love to do summersaults and do dive bombing while flying!

I constantly have sex with the natural end results happening
way way way faster then in real life! 

Ive been to parties that ive spotted from in the air, and
have flown inside to land and drink a beer!

I looked in a mirror as that one movie suggested. Ive done
this a couple of times but i only ever see a blurry image of
my face.

Now i have been doing this for many years so i might have forgotten
something that id rather add here instead later. But some of your
experiences freak me out because ive never thought of them! Ive
basically been on my own for years and i dont know anyone else
who can relate to LD with me!! Next time im trying the flying under
water thing!! OMG I cant wait!! Its going to be thrilling i just know 
it!!*  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## supreme

> mine are in no particular order...  just some cool stuff ive done
> 
> *fly- im great at flying.  never had a dream where i couldnt fly good.  =]
> *breathe underwater
> *fly underwater (i was flying in and out of the water and air.  it was really cool.  haha
> *use focus time like RED STEEL. (to shoot people.  like things froze and everything. that whole deal)
> *shoot someone with my hands shaped into a gun. =]  thats harder than u think..
> *rode a dirtbike.=D  but it went really really fast and i was like ramping really high off everything




*haha i never thought of trying to shoot someone!  But i also never thought
of altering my body, so im gonna see if i can change my hands into something
the next time!! Cool!! But first im trying the flying underwater thing....i have
never thought of it....ive flown over water but never thought to dive in
or even swim in water!! Thanks for all the ideas ppl....i usually just fly
around and stuff! Im pretty good a LDing so im pretty sure i can alter my
body.....im gonna try and change into a horse!! Wow!!*  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## ray

flying under water sounds really cool!





> wow you have had some awsoume experiences..can you tell me what it was like to visit heaven..i had one where i visited the other side and am wondering what your experience was like



lol,okay...i've been to heaven few times,most of the time i just die and go up there and lay on big white poofy clouds watching my family from above.one time i was arguing with gabriel and michael because they wouldn't let me in  :tongue2:   :Sad:   and another not so happy time i got into heaven but a couple years later i got in a serious fight with gabriel over something(can't remember what it was) and got cast into hell...heh, heh not fun......most of the time its been good though...i remember once i sat at a table with my dead relatives eating ,of all things, american cheese and blueberries...i don't even like american cheese... :tongue2:   ::roll:: .

----------


## supreme

> hmmmm...
> 
> 1.speaking to my dg
> 2.going to neptune and living there for a couple years
> 3.sprouting awesome wings and flying
> 4.visiting heaven/hell
> 5.shape shifting into anything i want




*How do you live there for a couple of years??
I mean i know how long my LDs last but during the dream
im not aware of the time going by. I always just assumed
it was natural time....if it takes me 3 seconds to fly to the
moon then thats how much time goes by. NO wait i did have
a LD once where spent two days and one night at a spot,
but a couple of years?? How the.....??*

----------


## TristaKC

> flying under water sounds really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> lol,okay...i've been to heaven few times,most of the time i just die and go up there and lay on big white poofy clouds watching my family from above.one time i was arguing with gabriel and michael because they wouldn't let me in    and another not so happy time i got into heaven but a couple years later i got in a serious fight with gabriel over something(can't remember what it was) and got cast into hell...heh, heh not fun......most of the time its been good though...i remember once i sat at a table with my dead relatives eating ,of all things, american cheese and blueberries...i don't even like american cheese... .



in my experience the fist place i went was a huge white building with all kinds of artecture on the outside and inside the halls were tall and seemed to just go on, i walked into a room filled with books, i looked at a folder of drawings that my guide told me were drawings i had done on earth when i was a child and they saved them.. anyway then when my guide led me to the door and i went outside by myself and their was this bluer then blue and clear as can be stream with tons of people flying, dancing, singing and playing i just stood their kind of dumbfounded taking in the scenery, the colors were so vivd and amazing and i felt absoulte joy..after a few minutes of that i jumped in the water and it was just the right temp i was swimming around and then i just shot up out of the water and into the sky and started flying around, and then it ended. it was the best dream i have ever had.

----------


## ray

that sounds really nice  :smiley:  ... i don't think any of my heaven experiences have been indoors.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> *How do you live there for a couple of years??
> I mean i know how long my LDs last but during the dream
> im not aware of the time going by. I always just assumed
> it was natural time....if it takes me 3 seconds to fly to the
> moon then thats how much time goes by. NO wait i did have
> a LD once where spent two days and one night at a spot,
> but a couple of years?? How the.....??*



It's called Time Dialiation. I can't find a thread on it, but I think it's just when the dream last a very long time. The record on this site is Volcon, who claims to have a dream lasting 60 years or so.

----------


## ray

60 years!  :Eek:  wow. the longest i've had is about ten. congrats to volcon.  ::bowdown::

----------


## hellothere11

> hmmmm...
> 
> 1.speaking to my dg
> 2.going to neptune and living there for a couple years
> 3.sprouting awesome wings and flying
> 4.visiting heaven/hell
> 5.shape shifting into anything i want



Did you do anything to provoke staying in your dream for a couple years or did it just happen that way?

----------


## Conkeen

when i had a long lasting lucid dream it was the life of a star and a black hole the black hole part was kinda scary but i just pretty such sat there not much really i couldnt go away :/

----------


## Poison Apple

I've done lots of cool things but the best was summoning a concert grand and music I wanteed to play that I had looked over the day before and sight read it. And all of the other.sexd.flight stuff lol

----------


## ray

> Did you do anything to provoke staying in your dream for a couple years or did it just happen that way?



it just happened, i conciously went to neptune but most of the stuff that actually happened there wasn't intentional.

----------


## Niddiboy

1.  Kamekameha'd a spider (im scared of spiders and this one was HUGE!)
2. transformed into super saiyan form with the manga hair!
3. Talked to my desceased granda
4. flying uber fast without losing lucidty
5. Perfectly imagining a scene and then seeing it some to fruition!

----------


## ember5050

these are just some dreams in no order

-i was in some video game and then i was on the boss, but the boss was this really really REALLY hot chick, and so i flirted with her, and then i-*censored*

-i made up this dream amusement park that had every ride in the world including ones i made up and i got to all these lucid rides yay!

-just some random one where i got to do ANYTHING i wanted to (fly, destroy stuff, etc.)

-everything is moon gravity to me and so i jump n stuff

thats all i remember

----------


## AlexLou

> 3. Talked to my desceased granda



Awesome!  Grandma or grandpa?

----------


## ember5050

oh and also i was just designing this girl in my head and then i went into dream world and *censored*

----------


## muy sabrosa

if you want to see yourself in a mirror more clearly try getting windex or something and just wiping it off. sounds silly but sometimes logical solutions like that work.

----------


## Niddiboy

> Awesome!  Grandma or grandpa?




grandpa =P sorry here in northern ireland we usually say granda for grandpa and nanny for grandma =P

its was a nice dream cause i got to talk to him again and when he was fully mobile. He looked a bit younger too =)

----------


## heumy

5. Flying
4. Having sex
3. Interviewing Criss Angel about lucid dreaming
2. Eating a chunk of a laptop
1. Getting over my fear of heights and jumping off a high building

----------


## roxymonster

1. driving a BMW, James Bond style, through Las Vegas
2. Almost flying to the sun
3. Summoning objects
4. Flying through walls
5. Summoning people

there are so many more things to do!

----------


## Virismahla

Here's mine:

1. Complete control over DCs' physical traits and actions. *My control over the environment is lousy, though. I can make minor changes, but I'm still having trouble changing my dream scenes entirely, at will.
2. Instant travel through a designated portal. *A mirror. I can let myself get sucked into a small, handheld mirror (which I can conjure up at will) and be transported to another place. This is my way of overcoming no.1 since I can't change dream scenes at will. I have no idea whether or not I can control the destination because I never tried. Random was fun, too.
3. Found more than 1 dream guide??? *LOL! Unlikely. Damn, my head's full of tricksters. **I walk around the street, looking for anyone who would provide eye contact. I always find one in the crowd and I always ask, "Are you my dream guide?" They always say, "Yes." The last DC who admitted to being my dream guide was a middleaged, caucasian man named Bill. They were all very convincing until I ran into my next DG.
4. Able to assume a body of either sexes.
5. Summoning a hot movie star!

o^_^o

----------


## Afterglow

Last night I had a lucid (became lucid after realising it was a FA) and I ate part of my cat's head, it tasted like black forest cake and the eyeball was like a big cherry.

It was cool at the time but thinking back that seems a little creepy :S

----------


## maverikdemon

1) I went gun-kata on a bunch of people, all along with F.E.A.R.-like slow-mo bullet effects
2) conjured a stinger missile and shot down a heli
3) flew

----------


## Chaos Theory

> 1. Kamekameha'd a spider (im scared of spiders and this one was HUGE!)
> 2. transformed into super saiyan form with the manga hair!
> 3. Talked to my desceased granda
> 4. flying uber fast without losing lucidty
> 5. Perfectly imagining a scene and then seeing it some to fruition!



I've always wanted to try turning into a Super Saiyan. What did it feel like? Like a sudden rush of power or what?

----------


## supreme

> It's called Time Dialiation. I can't find a thread on it, but I think it's just when the dream last a very long time. The record on this site is Volcon, who claims to have a dream lasting 60 years or so.



*ok he spent 60 yrs LDing?? I just cant understand that??  Now did he
actually feel that he spent a whole 60 yrs there or did the time go by
very quickly....i mean i would never want to wake up feeling like ive spent
60 yrs in another life....like that one 'Star Trek The Next Generation'
episode where picard spends a whole lifetime in another life while in real
life only being unconscious for a few minutes. 
And i can always always always wake myself up when i want to while LDing,
ive never been stuck anywhere....that is also strange to me...*

----------


## lucidwannabe

> I've always wanted to try turning into a Super Saiyan. What did it feel like? Like a sudden rush of power or what?



for me it was an incredible 'rush of power', like, i just felt like i could smash the crap outta anyone. However, I was fighting zombies at the time and decided I'd better not come into contact with them, in case of nicks and cuts (like from their teeth).
I also felt my biceps bulge and "get huge", strangely that was the only muscle that increased. 
Also, I sort of saw myself in third person when I realised I was dreaming (just before I turned ssj), and it looked sick, just like trunks doing it before the Cell Juniors attacked.

Lol sorry for the nerdiness  ::D:  ::banana::

----------


## Kadal

> *ok he spent 60 yrs LDing?? I just cant understand that??  Now did he
> actually feel that he spent a whole 60 yrs there or did the time go by
> very quickly....i mean i would never want to wake up feeling like ive spent
> 60 yrs in another life....like that one 'Star Trek The Next Generation'
> episode where picard spends a whole lifetime in another life while in real
> life only being unconscious for a few minutes. 
> And i can always always always wake myself up when i want to while LDing,
> ive never been stuck anywhere....that is also strange to me...*



I think he actually felt like 60 years had gone by, though in reality it was only a few minutes. I don't think that you have to worry about that happening. For one thing, I imagine that it is very difficult to do, and for another thing, you would be able to wake up whenever you felt like it.

----------


## ShadowmanX

60 years is a really, really, really,..(and so on)... time for an LD. I wonder how he could stand being away for 60 years. Well, not away but you know what I mean.

----------


## youssarian

My top five accomplishments:

1. Reaching a vivid lucid state. To be able to attain consciousness in a dream is an exhilerating feeling for me.

2. Getting ever closer to finding the identity of my Dream Guide. I feel like I know who she is, and there are so many things that point to who she is. Actually meeting her will be my ultimate accomplishment.

3. Doing a DEILD. I've done it three times, where I've managed to wake up and quickly fall asleep again, slipping right into my next dream.

4. Taking flight. I have a fear of excessive height, so the fact that I've done this is mildly ironic but still a good accomplishment.

5. Prophesizing! I had two dreams which pointed to future events: the loss of a friend and months later, reconnection with another one.

----------


## marcher22

Look at the Sky

Attempt to fly ( couldnt get off the ground.)


and thats it. ( they both happened in my one and only LD)

----------


## Hukif

Hm... thats hard to decide but:

1.- Creating my 3 ubers (war, hate, symphony)
2.- Leveling my atom of hate, such a powerful/powerless technique <.<
3.- Dimensional claws, other of my anti god-mods.
4.- Dimensional teleportation (so funny, even more than flying)
5.- Fighting with Nerimeno is always an accomplishment.

In no order... even if it has numbers <.<

----------


## Hobbles

Have not accomplished much but i will do these things

1. Turn everything into a cartoon like dragon ball z or chowder (chowder as a very intersesting world in it and dbz well camayha mayhas, flying wopuld be awesome)

2. Poof people to me (already did in my first one)

3. Meditate only heard great things about it

3 1/2. Star Wars themed one light sabers force choke eewoks? That would be awesome

4. Go on a computer(just to see how it is)

4 1/2. Dooing it with some one

5. Jumping you know like jumper just without samual l jackson trying to get me or maybe just for fun

----------


## niteMARE

> 4. Go on a computer(just to see how it is)
> 5. Jumping you know like jumper just without samual l jackson trying to get me or maybe just for fun



Haha I've had a dream on a computer before and it felt like I was on shrooms or something and it was amazing I just had this amazing body rush, euphoria, and swarm of colors when I heard these amazing sounds.

Also #5 would be pretty sweet, essentially teleporting, but still awesome, nonetheless.

----------


## WarBenifit156

My top 5 lucid accomplishments are...

1. Shoot a web out of my hand like Spider-Man
2. Fly
3. Summon a DC
4. Change the scenery by closing my eyes and opening them again
5. Talk to a DC

----------


## Jervilan

1. Learn who i really am
2. Blow up a big piece of land with eye laser
3. Listening through a completely original classical symphony (also the greatest piece i have ever heard (no arrogance intended))
4. Flying
5. Turn into a shark/human hybrid and do crazy water stuff.

----------


## Puffin

In no particular order...

1. Fought a DC, got shot, and won.
2. Shapeshifted.
3. Mastered super strength and invulnerability.
4. Flew.
5. Made a DC do the chicken dance through expectations.

----------


## DreamState66

To do or not to do?

1.Shapeshifted
2.flew pretty high 
3.Beat some zombies with bare hands
4.blew earth from space by throwing black hole into it
5. played game(multi theft auto: san andreas) and it worked normally

----------


## omnis

1. fly ... pretty easy
2. control all elements ( fire was the hardest lightning the easiest)
3. make people appear
4. i was superman and beated dark superman with a black hole
5. make invisible portals appear to other places/paralel univereses
+control the space ( space distortion...)

----------


## Giraki

1. Absolutely curbstomping a guy for stealing my pizza.
2. Jumping from the top of a skyscraper... with no parachute.
3. Flying Neo-style.
4. Talking to a DC.
5. Having sex whitout waking up. I kinda forgot about halfway through and she just dissapeared though. It was a pretty weird experience.

----------


## Delwind

1. fly to the moon 
2. melt myself
3.walk throgh a wall
4. kamehameha xD
5. teleport by entering the pc screen

----------


## shiraniaori

1. Free falled and stopped an inch before the ground, or shapeshifted into a giant Venom-like thing (from spiderman)
2. Phasing through walls, simple, but lovely.
3. Construction. I materialized an Egyptian statue and altered it mentally.
4. Drug frenzy
5. Shared a dream with my dad.

1-3, and 5 are in my DJ.

----------


## infisek

1. fighting with lighsabers
2. patronus charm
3. exploring unknown parts of my city
4. summoning famous people,friends etc.
5. connecting dreams so they would make one big dream (Im not talking DEILD but lucid dreams from different days)

----------


## GabrielG

> There are tons of things I still want to do. These are things I've done but I can't do them always.
> 
> #1: Fly. It took me a while to learn. Somtimes I can do it perfect, other times I can't controll it at all and I get pissed.
> 
> #2: Make certain people appear. I've gotten fairly good at this. But its the same as flying, sometimes it works perfect, other times the person is deformed or disapears or doesn't appear at all.
> 
> #3: Doing RCs while lucid. I know it sounds simple, but this is new to me. Since joining this site I've learned a lot. I'd never really done RCs before and now I'm having a lot of fun doing the different techniques others share. 
> 
> I've done tons of other things that are cool to me, but I could ramble on for a long time and I'm getting tired. I'm going to bed, lucidity awaits me. I hope.



there is an RC where you try to poke your finger through the palm of your other hand you should try it while lucid it feels so freaking cool my finger oozes through my palm it is awesome

----------


## mlamli

top five huh?

Pyrokines/firebending( i can also breath fire or eat it :smiley: 
Flying
i drove my dads beamer off a cliff and made it fly
controlled a dream characters actions
i can phase through windows and doors pretty easily

----------


## Mzzkc

This is a toughie. With so much to choose from, I think I'll weight the coolness factor more heavily in my listing.

5. Katana(s) On-Demand.

4. Bankai and Resurrection Forms. (The latter is always different and ridiculously powerful. So far it's given me nunchucks that create huge explosions on every hit, giant, people-crushing hammers for arms, and twin, flintlock-style pistols that shoot large blasts of energy.)

3. Defeated a horde of Dragons.

2. Lived through a couple nuclear detonations.

1. Created the universe from nothing.

----------


## coolking95

1) become lucid
2) Njoy that extreme feeling of lucidity 
3) fly (strangely feels like being in <3)
4) false awakenings 
5)asking a dc if im dreaming or not, to which they replied "STFU jack!!" 
dreams are funny old things arnt they?

----------


## onironot

1. Fly, both in the air and under water (I been flying for years. I think I have flying mastered by now)
2. Sex (with multiple women. I was picking them as I walked down a busy city sidewalk)
3. Jumped into a telephone pole and rod the wires in the form of electricity.
4. Fireballs out of my hands (once, the first attempt little marbles shot out but on the second attempt, immediately after, I blew up a car)
5. I was Rodger Rabbit (That was fun)

----------


## 10mesp

Not sure I have actually done 5 cool things yet, since I've only had a few lucid dreams, but here are the coolest things I've done so far:

1. Made light and energy come out of my hands
2. Ran on walls in my house
3. Jumped through a window
4. I haven't been able to fly yet, but I've been able to jump REALLY high! it was awesome!
5. Looked at myself in a mirror. My body was waving and breathing, similar to hallucinations from psychedelic drugs. I was also a bit blurry, but it was still cool.

----------


## acatalephobic

Since they are few and far between:

1. My mom was the first person I saw.
2. That a logical trigger was what caused my lucidity.
3. Hugging Jimi Hendrix.
4. My sister was [I think] the second person I saw.
5. And that my imagination can be so creative.

----------


## XeL

Hmmm, tough one.

1. Accurate summonings of people.
2. Total scene changes
3. Summoning a dragon
4. Defeating a god
5. Staying lucid for more than 15 minutes.

----------


## Blupaba

1. Punched my english teacher in the face.  ::bslap:: 

2. Flying.  :superman: 

3. Shapeshifting.  :Werewolf: 

4. Got drunk.  ::drink:: 

5.  ::hump::

----------


## dreamperson

iv only had two, so they arnt that amazing
1-become lucid more than once
2-summon a DC
3-make a milkshake appear(it was supost to be chocolate, but came out as strawberry...)
4-have a sensable conversation with a DC
5-taste something

----------


## Queen Zukin

Hmm. These aren't in any particular order and there is probably something I'm forgetting lol. 

 1. I was teleported to the Council of Dreamers, where I was to select a dreamer to assist me in battling a tyrannical queen. 

 2. Dream drugs

 3. Jumped off of an insanely tall cliff

 4. Defeating a strong fear

 5. Letting a lucid dream degenerate into a lucid nightmare

----------


## CliffDreamer

1.) Analyze the dream world. I found how detailed it was and saw the individual veins on a leaf, and saw a lot of smoothed stones and sick crystals on a dried riverbed  :smiley: 
2.) Grow a large dream forest  :smiley: 
3.) Recreate Lord of the Rings. My sword sucked, but everyone else's were beast  :tongue2: 
4.) Killing sprees/ Rampages  :smiley:  <3
5.) Flying like a f***** beast!!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

5) Telekinesis (probably my favorite lucid power. I will include Flight in this, since I consider it a 'telekinetic' ability).

4) Invulnerability to bullets (either catching, dodging, or just standing in front of them).

3) Super speed/agility (especially when fighting).

2) Rode into oncoming traffic, on a motorcycle, like Trinity, in _Matrix: Reloaded_.

1) Did Vegeta's self-destruct energy attack, blowing up the Earth to complete one of the Tasks of the Month.

----------


## general-david

Hmmmm. My top 5 would be (in no particular order):

1. Actually smoking some herb in the dream and actually feeling an effect in the dream.

2. Consiously willing items to appear. e.g.weapon

3. Exploring the underwater ocean in a lucid dream. It was beautiful.

4. Having a showdown with The Emperor (from star wars). Ironically enough, i ended up gettin fried....maybe shouldn't mess with him next time.

5. Being able to use telekenesis in dreams.

----------

